
RIM takes aim at consumer market with BlackBerry OS 6 - r7000
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/04/rim-takes-aim-at-consumer-market-with-new-blackberry-os-60.ars?comments=1#comments-bar#comments-bar
======
grandalf
I got a free moto droid from Google for Google IO.

I have been using a Blackberry 8900 for the past year and a half or so.

Even in Blackberry OS 4.2 there are a lot of things that seem simple and
elegant compared to Android. The Moto Droid GPS is mega slow to get a signal
and crashed hard twice, killing the phone's battery.

I don't think Blackberry should be counted out just yet. If I could pinch/zoom
a webkit browser (even on the tiny screen of my 8900) I think I'd actually use
the web from it not just as a browser of last resort.

